# Glamour Shots - Goldens



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lovely photographs. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice shots of some beautiful looking Golden's...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures! You've really captured the essence of each dog! I think my favorite is the 4th one down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the girl with the bumper.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful shots, they're all great.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those are great photos! I love the very first one - the intense focus! Gorgeous dogs all of them.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are great. I love the first one.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, what lovely shots! I love the different types of Goldens, captured so well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll take #6 please. Great pics !!!


----------



## heem6 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I had a great time taking all these photos - and hopefully I'll have more to post in the future.


----------

